# Led Lighting Suggestions



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello eveyone, I have a 50g reef tank that has a 6 bulb Nova Extreme Pro T5 light fixture. Im looking to purchase a LED fixture. I was looking at the AI Hydra 52 as a possibility. Any thoughts about this fixture? Would people reccommend one or two to put over the tank. The dimensions of the tank are 36x19x19. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I love my Radions. I bought used, there are deals out there. If you're going to spend the $$$ on a higher end fixture go Echotech. I find the programming side of the Radion kills the AI and I use MP pumps so it's great to have my light tell my pumps to go into night mode...
You could get away with 1 Radion on your tank.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Vertex vertex vertex!!! I am a huge fan. Between being modular, if something goes wrong (like a dip in the tank), plus the full web based programming for all light colours, being able to add more light modules, and the slim compact design that goes on rimmed or rimless tanks. They may still be on sale through Flavio, so even though they are pricey it is the best investment you can make. You could use a 24" fixture just fine.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Illumina 2 is going to be released in about 6 months, which will be better for sure.


----------



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

*led*

i would say go with lumia 5.1 100w led chip. 
it has 5 different channel under one chip each channel is dimmable.






Layout of reef version:
Channel 1 - Neutral White (base white spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)

Channel 2 - Royal Blue (base blue spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)

Channel 3 - Hyper Violet (enhanced growth) (38V @ 700mA)

Channel 4 - Deep Red / Turquoise (enhanced color spectrum) (32V @ 700mA)

Channel 5 - True Violet / Cool Blue (enhanced growth and color spectrum) (38V @ 700mA)

if you want that light let me know i know some one who sells this light.


----------

